# أفكار عن التدريب



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (9 مايو 2009)

انا بشتغل في قسم التدريب للموظفين الجدد في شركة ادوية 
وحابة اعرف افكار اذا في حدا بشتغل في قسم التدريب training الرجاء تزويدي بافكار ونماذج جديدة تساعد في تطوير قسم التدريب 
مع احترامي:77:


----------



## Eng.Foam (19 مايو 2009)

من الحكي فهمت انك بقسم الموارد البشرية ... وانشالله فهمت صح ... 

التدريب ما رح يختلف متل ما بتعرفي من صناعة لصناعة كنظام لكن كمضمون اكيد اذا انتي حابة تعملي تطوير بآلية التدريب ممكن انصحك التالي حسب خبرتي..... 

1.بداية عمل دراسة لتقييم الاحتياجات التدريبية 

ممكن كاداة قياس هذه الاحتياجات نستخدم الاستبيان وهذا الاستبيان يصمم بشكل سهل بحيث تراعي الفروقات التنظيمية بالشركة من اداريين و موظفين محاسبة فنيين واكيد مهندسين بس تعملي الاستبيان رح يكون عندك كم وافر من المعلومات عن احتياجات الناس الموجودين عندك وخلي كل واحد بشكل شخصي يعمل الاستبيان بعدين براجعه مسؤولة المباشر بالتنسيق معك و و تقييم هذه الاحتياجات من حيث الاولويات للعمل .... 

برضه راعي التطور الوظيفي للموظفين هناك مهندسين الانتاج اكيد في المستقبل ما رح يضلو مهندسين انتاج رح يتطورو في وظيفتهم حسب اذا عندك خطة للتطور الوظيفي حسب الهيكل التنظيمي رح يكون اسهل الك للتقييم برضو.

2. بعد كل هالحكي وتلخيص النتائج بتقدري تحصري الدورات المطلوبة كل واحد حسب شغله او متطلبات شغله بالرجوع ايضاّ لسجل الموظف التدريبي ......( اذا ما عندك سجل ارشيفي للدورات برضو من خلال الاستبيان بتقدري تعرفي شو اخذ الموظف دورات كان اثناء عمله او قبل ما يستلم العمل )...

3. هناك كثير كثير من مراكز التدريب لكن جودة التدريب لكل مركز متباينة خصوصا المتخصصة منها في مجال العمل نفسه اما الدورات الادارية السلامة العامة الجودة الخ....... هناك مراكز ذات سمعة ممتازة ( انا بحكي عن البلد اللي انا فيها_ .

طبعاً بعد ما تنتهي من فرز االحتياجات التدريبية للناس الموجودين عندك بدك تضعي ميزانية تقديرية لهذه الدورات وذلك حسب اسعار هذه الدورات بالسوق لذالك في مجال اسعار الدورات بتقدري انك تعملي توفير في حال ابتعثتي اكثر من واحد او فاوضتي على السعر او كان هناك تعامل دائم مع احد مرتكز الاستشارات والتدريب وبنعكس هالحكي على التوفير بالميزانية اللي انتي واضعيتها .

4. بخصوص التدريب التقني والفني في مجال الإختصاص انا انصح ان تكون داخلية فهي ذات قيمة مضافة كبيرة في حال عقدت داخلياً من ناحية المعرفة والعلاقة المباشرة بشركتكم و من ناحية التوفير المادي لانه اللي رح يعمل هيك دورات رح يكون من كادركم المختص وله خبرة طويلة ......... و مش شرط تعملوها بالمصنع ممكن تاخدوها بفندق او بنادي يعني مو شرط اذا كانت دورة داخلية تكون داخل المصنع وهيك الشباب بغيرو جو .
5. للتحكم بعملية التدريب انصحك ببناء نظام مبني على اسس الموارد البشرية بحيث تضمني العدل في توزيع الدورات التدريبية لتشمل الجميع وهذا النظام بتابع عملية التدريب من بدايتها الى نهايتها من خلال و ثائق واكيد الهدف من الوثائق مو شغل ورق فقط هذا بفيد للامام لتقييم اداء المتدربين و بتقيسي من خلاله اداء النظام الذي تم عمله و ممكن تلاقي فرص للتطوير عليه .

6. في الدورات الداخليه لا تنسي التعامل مع الموظفين على اساس انهم زبائن و مو موظفين عندك لانه هذا ينعكس ايجاباً على العامل النفسي للموظف.

7. وثائق انصح بها . ومن السهل عملها ويكمن اساعدك بالموضوع :

-	نموذج الاحتياجات التدريبية 
-	نموذج ترشيح للدورة التريبية
-	تقرير التدريب ليعبأ من قبل الموظف الذي حضر الدورة
-	تقرير تقييم المدرب يعبأ منن قبل المدرب عن اداء الموظف لتقييمه خارج العمل و هل يعكس صورة جيدة عن الشركة كاحد افرادها ام لا و من ناحية الالتزام بالتدريب ايضاً
-	نموذج تقييم التدريب يعبأ من قبل المسؤول المباشر بعد ثلاث شهور على الاقل لتقييم حجم الاستفادة من الدورة التي تم ابتعاث الموظف اليها وهل انعكس ايجاباً على العمل و الموظف ام لا.
-	سجل الموظف التدريبي ليكون ليدك ولديه ارشيف كمصدر معلومات للايام القادمة.

نرجو ان اكون افدناكم .


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووور كتير والله يبارك فيك


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (28 أكتوبر 2010)

أولاً: إجراء التدريب... مهم يكون مع حضرتك تسترشد منه بما هو مطلوب أساساً للعمليات التدريبية....​ 
1- الغرض:
وضع نظام للتدريب يهدف إلى الإرتقاء بمستوى المعلومات و المعارف و المهارات و القدراتو السلوكياتو الوعي و الإدراك بالجودة ، و أداء العاملين ، و تقييم فاعلية هذا النظام بالنظم الإدارية المطبقة بالمؤسسة مثل: (نظام وسائل التشغيل الجيد ـ نظام إدارة الجودة ـ نظام إدارة البيئة ـ نظام السلامة و الصحة المهنية إلخ.) و تحفيز العاملين بما يثير الدوافع الفردية و الجماعية للقوى العاملة للأداء المثالي
2- مجال التطبيق:
جميع العاملين على مختلف مستوياتهم الوظيفية.
3- المسئولية:
3-1 إدارة الموارد البشرية.
3-2 جميع قطاعات و إدارات المؤسسة المختلفة.
4- التعريفات:
لا يوجد.
5- النماج المستخدمة:
5-1 نموذج الخطة السنوية للتدريب. نموذج رقم: FP – 18 - 01
5-2 نموذج الإحتياجات التدريبية (للقطاع / الإدارة / القسم).
نموذج رقم: FP – 18 - 02
5-3 نموذج إستطلاع رأي متدرب في البرنامج. 
نموذج رقم: FP – 18 - 03
*5-4 *نموذج سجل الدورات التدريبية. نموذج رقم: FP – 18 - 04
*5-5 *نموذج تقييم فاعلية التدريب. نموذج رقم: FP – 18 - 05
*5-6 *نموذج شهادة إتمام تدريب. نموذج رقم: FP – 18 - 06
6- الإجراءات:
6-1 ينقسم التدريب طبقا للسياسة العامة للتدريب بالمؤسسة إلى تدريب عام / و يشمل:
6-1-1 دوراتتأهيلية للعاملين الجدد (Induction Training) [بمعدل مرتين في العام].
6-1-2 دورات تنشيطية(Refreshment Training) لجميع العاملين بمعدل دورة تدريبية [واحدة في الشهر] أو أكثر(حسب الإحتياجات التدريبية).
6-1-3 تدريب على رأس العمل (On-Job Training)يتم بالتنسيق مع رؤساء الأقسام.​ 

6-2 يتم تنفيذ ما جاء بالبند 6- 1 كالتالي:
6-2-1 التدريب التمهيدي (Induction Training) و هو كالتالي:
يتم عمل التدريب التمهيدي Induction Traininjg للعاملين الجدد على أن يقوم كلرئيس قسم في القطاعات المختلفة بإخطار مسئول التدريب بالقطاع بأسماءالعاملين الجدد حيث يقوم مسئول التدريب بالقطاع بتنظيم دورة تدريبية تمهيدية لهم (بواقع مرتين كل عام) و على أن يشتمل على الموضوعات التالية:
* كيفية الدخول للمناطق الإنتاجية المختلفة.
* التعريف بطبيعة العمل بالشركة.
* القواعد الأساسية للـ (Hygiene)
* المعلومات الأساسية عن قواعد التصنيع الجيد cGMP
* أساسيات الجود الشاملة و تطبيقاتها في الصناعات الدوائية.
* نظام إدارة البيئة.
* نظام السلامة و الصحة المهنية.
و يتم عمل تقييم للمتدرب بمعرفة القائم بالدورة ، و يتم إخطار المارد البشرية بنتيجة التقييم لإصدار الشهادة ، و حفظها في ملف العامل.
6-2-2 الدورات التنشيطية (Refreshment Training) و هي كالتالي:
أ- دورات تنشيطية مخططة و هي كالتالي:-
* تقوم القطاعات المختلفة بتحديد إحتياجاتها التدربية التنشيطية ، و إخطار إدارة الموارد البشرية بهذه الإحتياجات على أن يتم تحديد المستهدف من كل برنامج تدريبي ، و الأسماء المرشحة لهذا البرنامج.
* تقوم القطاعات المختلفة بترجمة هذه الإحتياجات إلي دورات تنشيطية تصمم داخليا بمعرفة القطاع المختص و تنفذ بالشركة.أو بالإتفاق مع أحد مراكز التدريب المنتشرة بالجمهورية و يتم إتخاذ إجراءاتالتنفيذ من موافقات و إعتمادات ماليةو إتصالات و إخطار المتقدمين و المرشحين لتلك الدورات بمكان و موعد إنعقادها.على أن تشمل سجلات التدريب للدورات التنشيطية تقييم المدرب ،و تقييم للبرنامج التدريبي ،و تقييم للمتدرب ،و إصدار شهادة بإجتياز البرنامجالتدريبي بنجاح. و يتم حفظ السجلات بإدارة الموارد البشرية ، و الشهاداتفي ملفات العاملين.​ 

ب- دورات تنشيطية غير مخططة و هي كالتالي:-
تنشأ الحاجة إلى الدورات التدريبية التنشيطية غير المخططة كنتيجة لمراجعات داخليةأو خارجية أو حالات طوارىء أو حالات عدم مطابقة و فيها:
* تقوم القطاعات المختلفة بعمل طلب لهذا النوع من الدورات بحيث تقوم بإخطار إدارة الموارد البشرية ، و يتم إستكمال الخطوات المتبعة في بند البرامج التدريبية التنشيطة المخططة رقم: (6-2-2-أ).
* بعد الإنتهاء من الدورة التدريبية يقوم رئيس القسم المختص بتقييم كفاءة العملية التدريبية للوقوف على مدى فاعلية البرنامج التدريبي مستخدماً في ذلك النموذج رقم: FP – 18 – 05 ، و يتم إرساله لإدارة الموارد البشرية في مدة أقصاها ستة أشهر على الأكثر...
6-2-3 التدريب على رأس العمل (On-Job Training) و يكون كالتالي:
يقوم كل (قطاع/قسم / إدارة) بعمل التدريبات العملية و النظرية الخاصة بطبيعة العملعلى أن تحفظ في سجلات التدريب بالقسم ، و تتضمن:
[إسم العامل ـ وظيفتهـ الموضوعالذيتم التدريب عليه ـ القائم بالتدريب ـالتاريخ).
و يجب التأكد من إلمام العامل بكل نواحي التدريب و المهاراتقبل أن يسند إليه عمله.
6-3 في حالة عدم إجتياز العامل أي نوع من أنواع التدريب السابقة يتم إعادة التدريب و التقييم مرة أخرى ، و إخطار (القطاع / القسم / الإدارة) بذلك لإتخاذ الإجراء المناسب.
6-4 في حالة الإحتياج إلى أي برامج تدريبية غير مخططة نتيجة المراجعات الداخلية أو الخارجية أو حالاتطوارىءأو حالات عدم مطابقة يتم إضافة هذه البرامج ببرنامج الدورات التنشيطية غير المخططةعلى أن تتم جميع مراحل التقييم السابقة لهذا النوع من التدريب.
6-5 تقوم إدارة الموارد البشرية بتطبيق و متابعة نظام الحوافز المعتمد بالمؤسسة طبقا لأداء العامل و سلوكه السلبي أو الإيجابي فضلا عما يتقرر صرفه من حوافز فردية أو جماعية بكافة صورها خارج النظام المعتمد طبقا للجهود الإضافية أو مهارات الإبتكار و الإبداع.​


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بلاد العرب اوطاني قال:


> مشكوووووور كتير والله يبارك فيك


 
تواصل معي و ح أفيدك كويس إن شاء الله و بما يرضي الله​


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (28 أكتوبر 2010)

_البرنامج التدريبي التمهيدي_ _Induction Course_ _للعاملين الجدد__._​_مقدمة:_​_تعد الصناعات الدوائية واحدة من أهم الصناعات الإستراتيجية للدول. وذلك ناتج من إرتباطها إرتباطا مباشرا بصحة الإنسان. __و قد جاءت أهمية الصناعات الدوائية نظرا لترتيبها الذي يعد الثاني على التوالي كصناعة مؤثرة على إقتصاديات الدول بعد صناعة السلاح._
_و الآن و بعد أن أصبحت المنظمات الدولية تنادي بالسلام و ترتب على ذلك الخفض النسبي في إنتاج الأسلحة بمختلف أنواعها قفزت الصناعات الدوائية للمرتبة الأولى في الترتيب بين الصناعات الإستراتيجية المختلفة. حيث أن الدولة التي تمتلك القدرات التنافسية و التطويرية لتلك الصناعة تعد من الدول ذات الإقتصاد القوي._​_و من ثم كان لابد أن تكون هناك منظمات و هيئات عالمية كتداعيات لذلك تحكم و تنظم صناعة الدواء ، بحيث تغطي جميع المواصفات التصنيعية لإنتاج الدواء بدء من إختيار المكان و مواصفات و إشتراطات المبنى الذي تقام فيه تلك الصناعة ، و تقسيم الوحدات الإنتاجية بمختلف أنشطتها مرورا بالإشتراطات التصنيعية و إنتهاء بكيفية التداول و الحفظ و التخزين في صورة المنتج الدوائي النهائية._​_و كنتيجة حتمية لما تقدم نشأت عدة أنظمة دولية لتحكم صناعة الدواء منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:_​_F.DA. Food Drug Administration __منظمة الأغذية و الأدوية_​_W.HO. World Health Organization __منظمة الصحة العالمية_​_CFR Code of Federal Regulation __الهيئة الفيدرالية_​_G.M.P. Good Manufacturing Procedure __وسائل التصنيع الجيد_​_و نحن في هذه المحاضرة بصدد أن نستعرض سويا بعضا من النواحي لواحدة من النظم المذكورة ،
و هي وسائل التصنيع الجيد __GMP__ كناحية تطبيقية سيتم تعاملكم معها بصورة مباشرة في عملكلم معنا. يتم تناولها بصورة شبه مبسطة. بحيث تغطي هذه المحاضرة معظم جوانب هذا النظام.
و الله من وراء القصد… _​_تعريفات هامة:_​_تشغيلة __Batch__:_​_هي مجموعة معرفة من المواد أو المنتج نصف المصنع تدخل دورة تصنيعية معرفة. ينتج عنها في النهاية مستحضر صيدلي بمواصفات_ _ب__جودة معروفة_​_رقم التشغيلة __Batch Number__:_​_هو رقم معين ( __يتفق __عليه) أو حرف يمكن عن طريقه الإستدلال عن التشغيلة و التحقق من تاريخها و العمليات التصنيعية التي مرت عليها_​_سجل التشغيلة __Batch Record__:_​_هو وثيقة يتم فيها تسجيل جميع الخامات الداخلة في التشغيلة ، و كذلك مواد التعبئة
و التغليف. و يسجل فيها أيضا جميع العمليات الإنتاجية التي تمت بها بجميع مراحلها شاملا الرقابة المرحلية ، و ما تم بها من إختبارات و قياسات أثناء التشغيل_ _و تكون هذه الوثيقة منبثقة من السجل الأصلي للتشغيلة التي تم تجربتها و تقييمها بقسم تطوير المستحضرات قبل إدخالها على الخط الإنتاجي._​_الوثائق __Documentations__:_​_هي جميع طرق التشغيل الإنتاجية المكتوبة ، و كذا التعليمات و الإٌجراءات و التحذيرات الخاصة بالتشغيل ، و كذلك سجلات الرقابة الكيميائية و البيولوجية ، و توكيد الجودة و طرق التحليل و تنقسم إلى:_​_1- مواصفات __Specifications_​_2- سجلات __Records_​_3- سجلات تقييم الأداء __Log Books_​_المنتج النهائي __Finished Product__:_​_هو المنتج الدوائي في صورته النهائية التي سيتم عليها تداوله و هو عبارة عن علبة بها
(أقراص أو زجاجة معرفة ببطاقة تعريفية عليها إسم المنتج و رقم التشغيلة و تاريخ الصلاحية ـ نشرة داخلية) حيث يكون قد مر بجميع الخطوات الإنتاجية و إجتياز جميع الإختبارات المرحلية و النهائية._​_الرقابة المرحلية __In-Process Control (I.P.C.)__:_​_هي مجموعة من الإختبارات و القياسات التي تم إجراؤها إثناء العمليات الإنتاجية المختلفة بغرض التأكد من أن كل مرحلة إنتاجية يتطابق فيها نتائج التحليل مع المواصفات الخاصة لهذه المرحلة._​_ما هو الـ __GMP__؟_​_هو __نظام التصنيع الجيد __(GMP)__. و يعتبر جزء لا يتجزاء 
من توكيد الجودة. حيث يهدف إلى الحصول على درجة عالية من التأكد من أن المنتج الدوائي يتم إنتاجه في مراحله المختلفة طبقا لما هو مخطط له من مستوى الجودة._​_العناصر الأساسية لمتطلبات مواصفات التصنيع الجيد_ _الـ __GMP__:_​1- هيئة الشركة (الأفراد العاملين): لابد أن يكون للشركة المصنعة و المنتجة للدواء هيكل وظيفي يتضح من خلال: [الإدارة العليا ـ الإدارة الوسيطة ـ الإدارة التنفيذية] و كذلك العمالة المباشرة. _- لابد أن يغطى هذا الهيكل عنصرين هامين هما:_ _المسمى الوظيفي ، و المهام الوظيفية ، و أن يكون واضحا لكل شخص._​أولا:  الأفراد يجب أن يتوافر لفرد المعين في مصنع الدواء عنصرين أساسيين هما:​_أ- التأهيل: بمعنى أن يكون الفرد قد حصل على التعليم و المؤهل الدراسي المناسب ، و كذلك الخبرات المناسبة لشغل منصب معين._​_ب- التدريب: و يشتمل على تدريب عام ، و تدريب على رأس العمل._​_ب-1 التدريب العام __General Training__:_​_و هو التدريب على مواصفات التصنيع الجيد و المعلومات العامة التي تخص العمل في مصنع الدواء._​_و ضمن خطط تدريب الأفراد بوجه عام التدريب على أساسيات إرشادية و سلوكيات يجب أن يتبعها الفرد المتعامل داخل منظومة الصناعات الدوائية و غير مسموح بإنتهاكها على الإطلاق هي:-_​_ب-1-1 إرتداء الملابس النظيفة._​_ب-1-2 إرتداء أغطية الوجه و الرأس._​_ب-1-3 النظافة الشخصية و السلوك العام._​_ب-1-4 التعريف بالمحظورات وضرورة الإلتزام بها مثل:
* دخول الأفراد المدربين فقط لمكان ما دون غيرهم و لايسمح لغيرهم بالدخول_ _لهذا المكان.
* عدم السماح بدخول الأشخاص الذين لديهم مشكلات صحية أو جروح قد تكون 
لها أثر سلبي على أمان المنتج و جودته. أو دخولهم أماكن ملامسة مباشرة مع_ _الخامات أو المنتجات.
* لا بد من إبلاغ المسئول عن ظهور أي مشاكل صحية لأي فرد من العاملين._​_التعريف بالتلوث أو الخلط:_​_هو تواجد غير مرغوب فيه لجزء من الخامة أو لمستحضر في خامة أخرى أو مستحضر آخر._ _و لمنع حدوث ذلك (التلوث أو الخلط):_​_1- تدريب الأفراد. كما سبق الذكر._​_2- حظر الدخول بأشياء أو متعلقات كالصحف مثلا أو المأكولات بأنواعها._​_3- حظر الدخول بالحلي أو ماشبه ذلك و الإغتسال من أثار التجميل._​_4- إتباع سلوكيات أثناء الدخول و الخروج من (المطعم ـ و دخول دورات المياه) كغسيل اليدي و و ضعها في المحلول المطهر._​_ب-2 التدريب على رأس العمل __On Job Training__:_​_و يشتمل على التفاصيل الدقيقة و الفنية ، و معايير الآمان و الصيانة ،_ _و غيرها للعمل المكلف به الفرد._ _و حتى يحقق التدريب أهدافه يجب أن يغطى النقاط التالية:-_​_1- يجب تدريب العاملين على التعليمات التي تغطي الأنشطة المختلفة داخل القسم الإنتاجي._​_2- يجب أن يكون هناك ملف تدريبي لكل فرد يعكس كل ما حصل عليه العامل من البرامج التدريبية المؤهلة لأداء العمل المكلف به._​_3- يجب قياس تأثير التدريب و فاعليته على الفرد عن طريق عمل الإختبارات اللازمة أو متابعة العمل لفترة معينة ، و إعداد التقارير توضح قدرة العامل على إستيعاب برامج التدريب._​_4- يتم تنفيذ التدريب بواسطة أفراد لديهم العلوم و الخبرات الفنية الكافية._​_5- يجب عمل تدريب خاص للعاملين في الأماكن التي تتطلب إشتراطات خاصة مثل المناطق العقيمة ، أو الأماكن التي يتم التعامل فيها مع مواد ذات حساسية خاصة أو خطرة .. إلخ._​_6- يجب إعادة التدريب للأفراد عندما:_​_6-1 تكون هناك طرق تصنيع جديدة._​_6-2 تكون هناك آلة أو ماكينة جديدة._​_6-3 يكون هناك تحديث في نظام __GMP__._​_ثانيا:_ _ الإنشاءات ـ المباني ـ التجهيزات_​_يجب أن يتوافر في الإنشاءات و المباني و التجهيزات إشتراطات و عناصر معينة منها:_​_1- أن يراعى في تصميم و تركيبات المباني و الأقسام الإنتاجية ملائمة التصميم للعمل الذي يتم بها._
_2- يتم تجهيز المبنى و الإنشاءات بطريقة ملائمة لمنع حدوث أي خطأ أثناء العمليات الإنتاجية.
كذلك يجب أن تكون الأقسام و الطرقات و غيرها سهلة التنظيف ، و ذلك لمنع التلوث بين الوحدات_ _و الأنشطة المختلفة._​_3- (الكهرباء ـ الإضاءة ـ الحرارة ـ الرطوبة ـ التهوية). [بيئة العمل]:
عناصر يجب أن تعمل طبقا لخطة مكتوبة و معدة جيدا بحيث لا ينتج عنها تأثير سلبي أو عكسي على العمليات الإنتاجية. سواء كانت أثناء المراحل الإنتاجية المختلفة أو أثناء التخزين._​_4- يجب أن يكون داخل القسم الإنتاجي مساحات فارغة لتسهيل آداء المعدات ، و تداول الخامات ،_ _و تحركات الأفراد بصورة تسمح بتفادي أخطاء ينتج عنها تلوث أو خلط بين المستحضرات_ _و العبوات بعضها البعض._​_5- المخازن: يجب أن يتوافر عدد من المخازن المختلفة لتغطية كل الأنشطة المخزنية._​_المخازن المختلفة:_​_5-1 مخزن الإستقبال: لسحب العينات و إنتظار نتائج التحليل._​_5-2 مخزن المرفوضات: لعزل الخامات و الأشياء المرفوضة أو غير المطابقة للمواصفات لحين إتخاذ القرار بشأنها._​_5-3 مخزن الخامات الرئيسي: يمكن تقسيمه بحيث يغطي تخزين الخامات في ظروف مختلفة وفقا لمتطلبات الظروف التخزينية_ _للخامات المختلفة. (مكيف ـ ديب فريزر ـ حضانة ـ تحكم حرارة و رطوبة ـ حرارة الغرفة ….. إلخ)._​_5-4 مخزن الإنتاج نصف المصنع: يتم فيه تخزين المنتجات نصف المصنعة لحين إستكمال تصنيعها أو تغليفها حسب الحاجة._​_5-5 مخزن الحجر (الكارنتينة): و هو مخزن لحجز المنتجات التي تتطلب مدة معينة لحين ورود نتائج التحليل لها. أو المنتجات التي في إنتظار البت بشأنها._​_5-6 مخزن المنتج النهائي: و هو المخزن الذي يتم فيه تخزين المنتج التام المفرج عنه ، و المعد للتداول و التسويق._​_6- المناطق العقيمة: يجب أن يتوافر لها:_​_6-1 (حوائط ـ أسقف ـ أرضيات قوية و ملساء) لتسهيل عمليات النظافة و التعقيم._​_6-2 التحكم في درجات الحرارة و الرطوبة._​_6-3 مناولة الهواء._​_6-4 نظام لمتابعة الظروف البيئية._​_6-5 نظام انظافة و تعقيم الغرف و المعدات لتحقيق العقامة المطلوبة._​_6-6 نظام صيانة لمعدات التحكم في ظروف التعقيم._​_7- معاملة (معالجة) الهواء:_​_7-1 لابد من وجود تهوية كافية في أي مكان به نشاط إنتاجي._​_7-2 لابد من توافر معدات لازمة للتحكم في (الضغوط ـ الميكروبات ـ الغبار ـ الحرارة ـ الرطوبة…. إلخ)._​_7-3 لابد من توافر نظام لترشيح و تنقية الهواء._​_7-4 في حالة الأماكن التي ينتج عنها غبار لابد من عمل نظام كاف للطرد __Adequate Exhaust_​_8- (معالجة) المياه:_​_لابد من توافر نظام متكامل لمعالجة المياه بحيث يضمن توفيرمياه غير مؤينة ، (و تكون خالية من أي شوائب أو أملاح أو أجسام غريبة قد تؤثر على جودة الدواء) و يمكن تقطيرها لإنتاج مياه معقمة ، و كذلك مياه الحقن._​_9- إشتراطات عامة للمباني الإنتاجية عموما:_​_9-1 إضاءة كافية._​_9-2 الصرف الصحي: يجب أن يكون منفصل نهائيا عن الصرف الكيميائي._​_9-3 نظافة الحمامات._​_9-4 التطهير __Sanitation__._​_9-5 لابد من عمل غرف مناولة هواء مخصوصة لمصانع البنسلينات._​_9-6 يجب أن يكون هناك تعليمات مكتوبة لجدولة نظافة المعدات ،_ _و المواد المستخدمة في النظافة._​_9-7 يجب أن يكون هناك خطة لإستخدام المبيدات الحشرية ،_ _و كذلك مكافحة القوارض و الفطريات._​_9-8 يجب فصل المباني ذات الأنشطة المختلفة._​_9-9 يجب عزل مصانع البنسلينات عن جميع الأنشطة الإنتاجية._​_خامسا: الوثائق __Documentation_​_هي جميع الوثائق المكتوبة المعتمدة التي تغطي جميع الإجراءات و الخطوات اللازمة لعمل_ _نشاط معين. يمكن أن يكون بغرض التعامل مع مواد_ _تشغيل داخل الإنتاج أو المعدات_ _مثل التشغيل و النظافة الصيانة و غيرها_ _يمكن أيضا أن يكون هناك تعليمات تفصيلية لآداء_ _خطوة إنتاجية معينة_​


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (28 أكتوبر 2010)

_البرنامج التدريبي التمهيدي_ _Induction Course_ _للعاملين الجدد__._​_الأيزو_ _ISO 9000_ _ما هو الأيزو __ISO 9000__؟_​_كلمة __ أيزو تعني المنظمة العالمية للمواصفات القياسية ، و هي إختصار لكلمة:_ International Standardization Organization
_هي منظمة غير حكومية تقوم بتطوير المواصفات القياسية العالمية تقريبا لكل أنواع التكنولوجيا. و ما تقدمه من مواصفات قياسية فهو تطوعي_​_و تتكون عضوية هذه المنظمة من المراكز القومية المختلفة للمواصفات القياسية في حوالي 120 دولة من بلدان العالم._​_و نظام الأيزو هو نظام إدارة جودة __QMS__ معين يجب_ _إتباعه لضمان جودة المنتجات (بضائع / خدمات) من خلال تطبيق مواصفات قياسية لإدارة الجودة_ _Quality Management Standard__._ _و قد تم إعداد مواصفات __ISO 9000__ بواسطة اللجنة الفنية لتوكيد الجودة بالمنظمة العالمية للمواصفات القياسية._ _و هذه اللجنة تتكون من مجموعة خبراء من أكثر_ _من 90 دولة من دول العالم. و قد تم إصدار هذه_ _المواصفة عام 1987_​_مزايا الحصول على شهادة __ISO 9000_​_1- قدرة الشركة أو المؤسسة على تحقيق متطلبات العملاء محليا و عالميا._​_2- زيادة الإنتاج من خلال تقليل المرفوضات و إعادة التشغيل._​_3- إكتساب تقدير و إعتراف الجهات العالمية مما يساعد في فتح_ _أسواق التصدير._​_4- تقليل شكاوى العملاء._​_5- رفع و زيادة الوعي بالجودة لدى كل العاملين بالشركة._​_6- سرعة الإستجابة لمتغيرات السوق من خلال تحسين قنوات الإتصال_ _بين القطاعات المختلفة بالشركة._​_7- توافر نظام عمل موثق يمكن الرجوع إليه لتحديد و تنمية قدرات_ _قطاعات الشركة على الإستجابة الفعالة لمتغيرات السوق المحلي و العالمي_​_8- التأكد من كفاءة الموارد البشرية الموجودة بالشركة ، و ذلك من خلال نظم تقييم الأداء._​_9- زيادة المبيعات السنوية للشركة بنسبة يمكن أن تصل إلى 40% دون_ _زيادة أو توسع في الطاقة الإنتاجية ، و ذلك عن طريق الإقلال من_ _الإنتاج المعيب و تخفيض تكاليف الإنتاج._​_أساسيات نظم الجودة_​_ثمانية أساسيات تم تعريفها كهيكل عام من أجل تحسين الأداء ،_ _و كوسيلة للمساعدة على تحقيق النجاح و الحفاظ عليه:_​_1- وضع العميل في بؤرة الإهتمام._​_2- القيادة (الإلتزام ـ المشاركة ـ النموذج)._​_3- مشاركة العاملين._​_4- مفهوم العمليات._​_5- مفهوم النظام في الإدارة._​_6- التحسين المستمر._​_7- إتخاذ القرار المبني على الحقائق._​_8- علاقة تبادل المنفعة._​_الأيـــزو (البيئة __EMS__)_ _ISO 14001_​_مميزات الحصول على شهادة المطابقة_ _ISO 14001_​_1- زيادة قدرة الشركة في تحقيق متطلبات التصدير إلى الخارج ، و خاصة دول السوق الأوروبية المشتركة._​_2- ترشيد إستهلاك الطاقة و الموارد الطبيعية._​_3- تقليل الفاقد و الحد من التلوث._​_4- التوافق مع القوانين و التشريعات البيئية السارية._​_5- التحسين المستمر._​_6- تحسين قنوات الإتصال بين الشركة و الجهات الحكومية المتخصصة._​_7- إكتساب تقدير و إعتراف الجهات العالمية مما يفتح أسواق التصدير._​_8- رفع و زيادة الوعي بالبيئة لدى العاملين بالشركة._​_تعريفات __Definitions_​_1- التحسين المستمر __Continual Improvement__:_ _عملية تحسين نظام الإدارة البيئية من أجل تحقيق تحسن شامل في الأداء_ _البيئي تمشيا مع السياسة البيئية للمنشأة._​_2- البيئة __Environment__:_ _الأوساط المحيطة بالمنشأة ، و تشمل:_​_(__الهواء__ ـ __التربة__ ـ __الماء__ ـ __الموارد الطبيعية__ ـ __النبات__ ـ __الحيوان__ ـ __الإنسان__) __بالإضافة إلى العلاقة بين كل هذه العناصر._​_3- البعد البيئي __Environmental Aspect__:_ _عنصر من عناصر أنشطة أو منتجات أو خدمات المنشأة يمكنه_ _التفاعل مع البيئة.
ملاحظة: البعد البيئي الملموس هو البعد الذي يكون له_ _أو يحتمل أن يكون له أثر ملموس على البيئة._​_4- نظام إدارة البيئة __Environmental Management System (EMS)__:_ _هو جزء من النظام للإدارة الكلي يشمل الهيكل الوظيفي للمنشأة_ _و التخطيط و المسئوليات و الممارسة العملية ، و الإجراءات ،_ _و العمليات ، و إمكانيات التطوير ، و تنفيذ و إنجاز و مراجعة_ _و متابعة السياسة البيئية__._​_5- المراجعة الدورية على نظام الإدارة البيئة_ _Environmental Management System Audit__:_ _عملية تحقق نمطي و موثق للإستخراج و التقييم الموضوعي للأدلة التي_ _تحدد إذا ما كان نظام الإدارة البيئية للمنشأة يطابق معايير مراجعة نظم الإدارة البيئية التي وضعتها المنشأة ، و كذلك إبلاغ الإدارة العليا بنتائج_ _هذه العملية._​_6- الغرض البيئي __Environmental Objective__:_ _هدف بيئي عام ينبع من السياسة البيئية التي إلتزمت المنشأة بتطبيقها ،_ _و يتم ترجمة هذا الهدف إلى قيم عددية عند تطبيقه._​_7- الأداء البيئي __Environmental Performance__:_ _نتائج يمكن قياسها لنظام الإدارة البيئية ، و تعكس هذه النتائج مدى_ _سيطرة المنشأة على أبعادها البيئية بناء على سياستها ، و أغراضها_ _و مستهدفاتها البيئية._​_8- السياسة البيئية __Environmental Policy__:_ _صيغة تضعها الشركة تعكس نواياها و مبادئها فيما يتعلق بالأداء_ _البيئي العام ، و هي تعطي الإطار العام لوضع الأغراض و المستهدفات_ _البيئية للمنشأة._​_9- المستهدف البيئي __Environmental Target__:_ _متطلب تفصيلي للأداء مترجم إلى قيم عددية ، و مطبق على المنشأة_ _أو جزء منها ، و تنبع المستهدفات البيئية من الأغراض البيئية ،_ _و توضع أصلا لإنجاز تلك الأغراض._​_10- المنشأة __Organization__:_ _شركة أو مؤسسة أو منظمة أو مشروع أو مصلحة أو هيئة أو جزء_ _منها أو تجمع منها سواء كان مشترك أم لا. عاما كان أو خاصا ،_ _و بحيث يكون لتلك المنشأة مهامها و إدارتها الخاصة._​_11- الحد من التلوث __Prevention Pollution__:_ _الإستفادة من بعض العمليات أو الخبرات العلمية أو المواد أو المنتجات التي تحد أو تقلل أو تسيطر على التلوث ، و قد تشمل هذه العمليات على إعادة الإستخدام و المعالجة ، و تغيير العمليات ، و نظم السيطرة
و الإستفادة المثلى من المواد ، و إستعاضة بعض المواد بمواد أخرى__._​_ملاحظة:__ الفوائد المنظرة من الحد من التلوث تشمل خفض الأثار البيئية_ _الضارة ، و تحسين الكفاءة و تقليل التكلفة._​_12- البرامج البيئية __Environmental Management Programmes__:_ _برامج لتحديد الجداول الزمنية و الموارد اللازمة و المسئولين عن_ _إنجاز الأغراض و المستهدفات البيئية._​_13- قنوات الإتصال __Communication__:_ _وسائل إعلام لنشر الأنشطة البيئية للمنشأة على المستوى الداخلي_ _و الخارجي إذا لزم الأمر_​


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (28 أكتوبر 2010)

تعليمات تدريب المكتب العلمي و التسويق و الدعاية
1- الغرض:
وضع نظام تدريب مخطط يهدف إلى رفع المهارات البيعيه و الشخصيه و الفنيه و الإداريه لفرق الدعايه و الكوادر الفنيه الأخرى بالقطاع التجارى.
_2- مجال التطبيق:_
_2-1_ فرق الدعاية بالفروع.
2-2 الكوادر الفنية الأخرى بالقطاع التجاري.
_3- المسئولية:_
_3-1 _رئيس منطقة التدريب.
_3-2 رئيس القسم العلمي و التسويق._
4- التعريفات:
_لا يوجد._
5- النماذج المستخدمة:
5-1 الخطة السنوية للتدريب. _نموذج رقم__: __FWI – 03 – 012 - 01_
5-2 الاحتياجات التدريبية للقطاع._نموذج رقم__: __FWI – 03 – 012 - 02_
5-3 سجل الدورات التدريبية._نموذج رقم__: __FWI – 03 – 012 - 03_
5-4 شهادة إتمام دورة تدريبية داخلية._نموذج رقم_ _FWI – 03 – 012 – 04_
_5-5 تقرير استطلاع رأي متدرب.__نموذج رقم__: __FWI – 03 – 012 – 05_
_5-6 __“NEW” Medical Representative Evaluation__._
_نموذج رقم__: __FWI – 03 – 012 – 06_
6- الإجراءات:
_6__-1 يقوم رئيس منطقة التدريب بإعداد خطه سنويه للتدريب بالقطاع التجارى _
_بناء__ً __على ا__لا__حتياجات التدريبي__ة__ للفروع و ال__أ__قسام الأخرى بالقطاع التجارى_ 
_6__-2 يقوم رئيس منطقة التدريب بإخطار الفروع و الأقسام المختلفه بالقطاع التجارى بمكان و_ _موعد الدوره التدريبية__._
_6__-3 يقوم رئيس منطقة التدريب بمتابعة تنفيذ الدورات التدريبيه و إنتظام المتدربين بها__._
_6__-4 يتم تسجيل برامج التدريب بعد تنفيذها فى سجل الدورات التدريبية_
_6__-5 يتم إصدار شهادة لكل متدرب __بعد إتمام الدوره التدريبيه__._
_6__-6 يتلقى رئيس منطقة التدريب تقارير إستطلاع رأى المتدربين لدراستها و تقييم مدى إستفادة_ _المتدرب__
__من الدوره التدريبي__ة__ لتفادى نقاط القصور فى الدورات __القادمة._
_6__-7 يقوم رئيس منطقة التدريب بالتنسيق مع الفروع و الأقسام المختلفه بالقطاع التجارى_ _بتصميم دورة غير مخططه فى حالة الإحتياج إلى التدريب على مهارات غير مدرج__ة __بالبرنامج السنوى للتدريب__._
_6__-8 حضور لجان إختيار المندوبين الجدد للمشاركة فى تحديد المواصفات الملائمة و_ _المناسبة_ _للإختيار__._
_6-9 __عمل تدريب عملى بالسوق مع مندوبى الدعاية للتأكد من تطبيق برامج التدريب المطلوبة__._​


----------

